# Arachnids Tattoos



## spideromaniac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi guys, I must not be the only one who's got arachnids tattoos.
I thought it would be interesting to start a thread where everybody could show theirs.
I'll start with myself.


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 9, 2005)

Acutally, there is a complete picture tattoo thread in the watering hole, if you've gotten access.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35645&highlight=tattoo


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice tattoos though spider.


----------



## smellyocheese (Dec 9, 2005)

very neat!

I have a few spidey tats in mind but I'm not of age yet


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 9, 2005)

I've posted these before, but I guess I could post 'em again. 

_Teganaria gigantea_






_B. vagans_ (Well, it's supposed to be _B. vagans_!)


----------



## spideromaniac (Dec 9, 2005)

I tried the link you left above, Schlyne, but for some reason I do not have access or permission.
Anybody knows why I cant view this thread??
Need to pay something??
Too new yet??
:? :wall: :?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

The tattoo thread is part of the watering hole, you can turn acess on through your User CP.


----------



## spideromaniac (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Lorgakor, I have seen both these tattoos before.
You must have them posted on the web before.
I always though the one of the Vegan was one of a A.Versicolor.
And I really like the "3D effect" of the one on your neck.
Nice work!:clap: 

Come on guys, lets see some more Tattoos.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Spideromaniac. The posted link is a thread that is in the Watering Hole. Here is a link telling you all about it. Cheers!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=56731


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 9, 2005)

spideromaniac said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing Lorgakor, I have seen both these tattoos before.
> You must have them posted on the web before.
> I always though the one of the Vegan was one of a A.Versicolor.
> And I really like the "3D effect" of the one on your neck.
> ...


I have only posted them in a couple places. Here, Tattoodles, BME(just the _B. vagans_) and I think I posted them in the Skin Deep tattoo forum. Maybe you saw them at one of those places?
_A versicolor _huh? Nope! The tattoo is technically very well done, but quite a bit off from the photo I had brought in. I learned a lesson about making sure that the artist I choose has a style that matches the tattoo I want. In this case, realism was not his specialty. I still love it though.


----------



## spideromaniac (Dec 9, 2005)

I hope I did not offend you there saying I though it was a Versicolor, it is a very beautiful tattoo.
What did you think of my Black Widow and her barb wire web coming out of my skin?

I saw a lot of Arachnid tattoos, spiders, Tarantulas and scorps, but most of them do not look real at my opinion.
Who ever is the artist tattooist should know a bit about Arachnid anatomy before making an arachnid tattoo.
When I had mine done, I put the living specimen on my skin, take a picture and get the artist to take it from there.
Plus I always bring the living specimen with me, in case he needs to cross references.
Well except for my Widow Barb wire web.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey those are nice Tat's ~~


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 9, 2005)

spideromaniac said:
			
		

> I hope I did not offend you there saying I though it was a Versicolor, it is a very beautiful tattoo.
> What did you think of my Black Widow and her barb wire web coming out of my skin?
> 
> I saw a lot of Arachnid tattoos, spiders, Tarantulas and scorps, but most of them do not look real at my opinion.
> ...


Ha, no I wasn't offended! I know it doesn't look like what it is supposed to, but I'm okay with that. It still looks cool to me. When I got it done I didn't have any tarantulas yet. Since I've gotten them I have thought about doing that exact same thing. Taking pics of them on my skin where I want them, then taking the pictures in. I would never take a spider with me to the tattoo shop, but it's an interesting thought! 
Your barb wire/widow tattoo is very nice. Who's the artist?


----------



## spideromaniac (Dec 9, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Your barb wire/widow tattoo is very nice. Who's the artist?


All my tattoos are from Rick at Fat City Tattoo.
I would not let anybody else tattoo me.


----------



## kurisute_hasu (Jan 21, 2007)

I love this thread (I'm planing my own T tat) so...shameless bump.


----------

